# Preserving Mullet



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

I know this topic has been talked about in the past buy I'm hoping for some updated ideas and results, good and bad. Signs are starting to show that the fall mullet run isn't too far out. Our group is taking our annual obx trip in late October for some red action and the availability of cob size mullet is usually hit or miss that time of year. I'd like to net mullet during the big run but I need to figure out a good way to preserve them. Salting, brining, freezing.... what works best for everyone?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Salting and Curing meat has been going on for thousands of years.
The only thing that has changed is the individual opinions of what works best for them.
Some swear by the new Vacuum Seal Food Saver method.
Some swear by the Kosher Salt, layers upon layers of salt and meat.
Some swear by ZipTop bags with water and freeze.
Some swear by Salt Brine and store in freezer.
Some swear just for the sake of swearing LOL LOL
There are several good threads on the forum that covers just about every salting technique there is.
Opinions are like Belly Buttons - we all have one and they are all different from everybody elses.
Good Luck in your catches !!!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

You're going 20 different methods and everyone's is going to be the best.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Caught PLENTY of drum on frozen mullet in vacuum sealed bags... Never caught a drum on salt mullet and used it plenty of times back in the day.. No doubt it DOES WORK,many an ole timer has told me it works fine...


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

We have a food saver. Cooked up some flounder that had been vacuum sealed and in the freezer for a few months and it was great. Should work good for bait.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

There already running in senc, been running since late july. I just freeze them in a ziplock bag or wrap big ones in trash bags.


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

I salt mine,and I use salt without iodine in it. I salt my smaller mullet whole for 2 days then put in ziploc bag and then put in freezer. I have caught plenty of drum on them too.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I am with Drumdum (I have fished no where near as much but...) I have never had much luck with salted bait. I prefer vacuum packed, if I cannot have fresh.

One thing someone told me a while back is to not allow chlorine water ice to touch your bait. not sure how true this is but I have not done it since


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I take fresh cobs, scale & fillet, then vacuum seal & freeze.....


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

spydermn said:


> I am with Drumdum (I have fished no where near as much but...) I have never had much luck with salted bait. I prefer vacuum packed, if I cannot have fresh.
> 
> One thing someone told me a while back is to not allow chlorine water ice to touch your bait. not sure how true this is but I have not done it since


Very good point that I had not considered.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

spydermn said:


> I am with Drumdum (I have fished no where near as much but...) I have never had much luck with salted bait. I prefer vacuum packed, if I cannot have fresh.
> 
> One thing someone told me a while back is to not allow chlorine water ice to touch your bait. not sure how true this is but I have not done it since


 To this point: I can remember being on Rodanthe during a small blitz of about 20 fish... I had eaten some habanero doritos.. I had wiped my hands down good with a fishing towel.. NOT GOOD ENOUGH EVIDENTLY.. I had the freshest mullet,just netted and was throwing well that night,neither did me ANY GOOD THOUGH,cause I didn't even get a sniff.. I am a firm believer that what your mullet touches can determine whether you get bit or not bit....


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I filet and salt some mullet. Take a small zip lock full when I go after work, try and net a few fresh but have the salted in case.

If can't get fresh, use the salted to catch a whiting or croaker and chunk him up


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Do you have any thoughts on using gloves to touch bait? Non powdered food grade gloves? I have thought about it considering how picking some of the little bastards can be. Also I am allergic to shellfish, esp shrimp. If I am using shrimp as bait and have a cut or touch my face/eyes/nose it is not pretty! No need to go to the hospital but I do look like I went a couple rounds with Tyson

Something like these gloves is what I was thinking about. Cumbersome, maybe but if we catch more fish...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

spydermn said:


> Do you have any thoughts on using gloves to touch bait? Non powdered food grade gloves? I have thought about it considering how picking some of the little bastards can be. Also I am allergic to shellfish, esp shrimp. If I am using shrimp as bait and have a cut or touch my face/eyes/nose it is not pretty! No need to go to the hospital but I do look like I went a couple rounds with Tyson
> 
> Something like these gloves is what I was thinking about. Cumbersome, maybe but if we catch more fish...


Don't think you need to go that far. But if you have sunscreen or motor oil/grease on your hands while baiting I have seen it result in 0 fish vs plenty of fish.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the help guys. Only 52 days left to wait!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

> *if you have sunscreen or motor oil/grease on your hands - - - *


When I lived in WV, some neighbors invited me to go deer hunting with them as I was new to the tree stand hunting thing.
We met at the prescribed location at 04:00 and while getting our stuff together - - - one guy said - *what's that SMELL ???*
After I left my house, I stopped to get gas in my truck. There was some water around the pumps and "apparently" there
was gas and oil floating on top of the water which got on my boots..... (DUH, ya think ??)
They very sternly but politely asked me to get back in my truck and go back home and they would give me more training on
another day. Learned that lesson real quick LOL

so yes, I firmly agree that non-natural odors on bait can and probably will affect your catch rate.

*GOOD ADVICE !!*


----------

